# Channels get Mixed up



## dvdmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2006)

My unit keeps getting channels mixed up. I can be watching the Discovery Channel and it all of a sudden becomes Pay Per View, same thing on Spike. This happens every day and I have to rest the unit 2-3 times before it works right. I also end up with spanish channels on TLC or History Channel and all sorts of weird crap like that. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It sounds like your unit is losing it's transponder mapping.


----------



## dvdmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2006)

So how do I go about resolving the issue?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you have other DirecTV Receivers or DVRs? Do they also have this problem? It could be a problem with this R15 DVR or your dish/LNB/multiswitch. Need to try to narrow down which one is causing the problem.


----------



## dvdmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2006)

I have another reciver an older RCA one I don't have a mulit switch, and the RCA reciever doesn't have this issue. Only the R15 is messing up, have swapped the two and the R15 still does it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dvdmacdaddy said:


> I have another reciver an older RCA one I don't have a mulit switch, and the RCA reciever doesn't have this issue. Only the R15 is messing up, have swapped the two and the R15 still does it.


If the R15 still has the problem after swapping its location with your good RCA Receiver, then most likely the R15 is defective. Contact DirecTV for a replacement.


----------

